# No Spark on B&S 10 HP



## Barnaldo (May 21, 2005)

Suddenly no spark on my B&S 10 hp. 
I've changed the spark plug & electronic module but still no spark.
I've checked all of the safety feature wiring, all look good.
Please give me some suggestions.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

if its got the magnetron electronic ign pull off the ground wire and try it.


----------



## Barnaldo (May 21, 2005)

tried that, still no spark


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Check the magnets on your flywheel. You should be able to hold a screw driver 1/4"-3/8" away from the flywheel and it should pull it straight to the flywheel with no problem. If the magnets are ok, make sure you have the coil gapped properly. I would recommend using a dollar bill to set the gap and then rotate the engine by hand to make sure nothing is going to scrub the coil.

If all of that stuff checks out, you have a bad coil.


----------



## Barnaldo (May 21, 2005)

I gapped the coil with the piece of cardboard that came in the box for that reason.
I'll try the dollar bill and let you know!
Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, try the $bill, hahaha cheaper then a 20.............. but that gives a better spark.


----------



## Barnaldo (May 21, 2005)

no luck, think it could be internal or a bad coil?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no... not internal, see if you didn't hear nothing snap loudly, it totally wouldn't pertain to that, and it is most likely a bad coil, and new coils can be bad. even a sheared key would give a spark.


----------



## Barnaldo (May 21, 2005)

Had the dang coil backward, didn't realize there was a certain way to install it.
She runs like a dream.
Thanks to everyone for your input!


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

LOL! i did that once to. glad to see your all set. f-n-m :thumbsup:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

never done that before....... man....... it was marked wasn't it? oh well, i'm sure you were happy afterwards


----------



## Barnaldo (May 21, 2005)

Yep, it was marked this side out, but unfortunately I never noticed it because the old coil had the plug in on top, that's how I installed it. But this one when installed correctly the plug is on the bottom. Hey, I'm never too old to learn!


----------

